# Some chicken pics



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Broodies






























My surprise rooster





























My Mule


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love your chickens they are soo beautiful


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like the rooster.He's a beauty!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I named him Fritzy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is a beautiful polish rooster


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He is . He's going to be a big boy with a beautiful spikey poof. As far as roosters go, I like the WCB the best and this is the 3rd WCB I've had and sane. Other Polish roos I've had were skittish. I have 4 silkie roos and one Polish roos and it works. Being smaller roos and added as youngsters to grown up girls, they get raised with manners.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

What breed is the last one


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I love chickens said:


> What breed is the last one


Welcome to the forum.
The one in the last pic is a Speckled Sussex. Beautiful bird.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you they are very pretty


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

What state do you live in Seminole wind


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I live north of Tampa in Florida.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh........ I live in Iowa near Greene


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is that northern or southern?


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Northeastern IA Northwest from Tampa FL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Test


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Test


?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow, I love your chickens! Fritz is trying hard to look at the camera under that magnificent mullet


----------

